# Food Slicer



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I am semi interested in a food slicer; well real interested, but because I am not sure I'd use it a lot, because of clean up time, and the better they are the more space they take up - that kicks me into the semi category. So, if you were a food slicer salesman....err person, sorry ladies, this is 2021 "salesperson" - (how rude of me ) what would you sell me? My budget is - the more it cost, the more it better be more enticing (ya read that). I'd prefer to stay in the =/<$450 range but willing to step it up if - if it is that much more too cool.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

6.00 a lb for sliced ham, 1.97 a lb for a whole ham. Think about it.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Auntie said:


> 6.00 a lb for sliced ham, 1.97 a lb for a whole ham. Think about it.


I ain't real smart, but kinda confused here...I have a lot of meat that comes from the field, I mean a freezer plumb full. If I kill it, I eat it; well not always, ain't got the nerve up to eat yotes, not sure why, they are likely tasty, just haven't got there


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

And cheese and vegetables


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

And you may be 100% right - that is why I am "semi". I do appreciate your response.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> And you may be 100% right - that is why I am "semi". I do appreciate your response.


 noted


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't use an all purpose knife? What happens when the grid goes down, again? I wonder if they make a hand crank model?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

LetsGo said:


> I am semi interested in a food slicer; well real interested, but because I am not sure I'd use it a lot, because of clean up time, and the better they are the more space they take up - that kicks me into the semi category. So, if you were a food slicer salesman....err person, sorry ladies, this is 2021 "salesperson" - (how rude of me ) what would you sell me? My budget is - the more it cost, the more it better be more enticing (ya read that). I'd prefer to stay in the =/<$450 range but willing to step it up if - if it is that much more too cool.


Great idea on the slicer they are mighty handy. I used to be heavy in the sausage and jerky making hobby and seems like I had a cheap one for a while. Not sure where it went lol. Bass pro and Academy Sports usually have some rational priced home duty slicers.If you a rich boy wanting to slice a lot..Hobart is what the butchers use.
I had this one. Total Crapolo.




__





Harbor Freight Tools – Quality Tools at Discount Prices Since 1977


Harbor Freight buys their top quality tools from the same factories that supply our competitors. We cut out the middleman and pass the savings to you!




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Some people call me a "rich boy" and others think I am a wishful thinker. I think I am just a regular dude. I dunno what I am.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

LetsGo said:


> Some people call me a "rich boy" and others think I am a wishful thinker. I think I am just a regular dude. I dunno what I am.


Are you rich?


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

KUSA said:


> Are you rich?


It is all relative...anyone who has a dollar more than me is rich. I'll say this - I have a torn $100 bill that has been laying on my workbench that needs taped together, I'll get to it eventually. But no, I am far from "rich".


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Po folks who need to slice something often use a sharp knife..lol. What is it you thinking of trying to slice and what kinda knives you got? Thanks.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

cheese and meat. I am looking at a cheese cutting knife, one with holes in it now, mostly just not to have another "thing" in the kitchen.


----------



## bluesky63 (Jan 2, 2022)

Last week, I cut up 8 pounds of deer for jerky. I put the meat on a cookie sheet in the freezer. Then thawed just enough to be able to slice 1/4 to 3/8 slabs with our electric knife. We had purchased some Mossy Oak jerky seasoning from Walmart. Wow! It sure taste good. Total cost - $4.50


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

This is what I have Guide Gear Commercial-Grade 10" Electric Meat Slicer Looks like prices have gone up over the last 3 years.

My dad has the Cabela's equivalent and I don't think that it's any better or worse than mine.

Main uses for both are slicing boneless hams, varieties of cheeses, and homemade bacons.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

I bought a Cutco cheese slicing knife.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good deal. How do we like it? Thanks.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

It actually worked very well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the report.


----------

